
Why Bloom filters work the way they do - bane
http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/why-bloom-filters-work-the-way-they-do/
======
inquisitiveio
Not wanting to take anything away from a good read. It looks like Cuckoo
Filter's might be a better alternative, particularly if interested in the
flexibility of adding and removing items dynamically.

[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-
conext2014.pdf](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-conext2014.pdf)

------
provemewrong
The article should have the same disclaimer on top as the linked Wikipedia
page:

>Not to be confused with Bloom shader effect.

My mind even read the title as:

>Why bloom filters look the way they do

~~~
kilotaras
Its interesting how our expectations shape our perception.

I've never heard about Bloom shader before and the title was as clear as it
goes.

